# What Am I?!



## B_Chickle01

My fiancé purchased 6 chicks from Local hatchery basically like a true value..name is Mechanicville Country Living Center INC. It wasn't until couple months ago when my one "golden sebright" roosters tail feathers kind of curled that I started to compare the two and saw they were different!!I always just assumed they were same rooster. He does have some of the sebright lacing but no where near as much as other rooster he has a greenish tint in darker spot on his back closest to his tail(hard to see in pic) No one seems to know what he's mixed with and I've been trying to figure this out for months now and am totally stumped! Figured I'd post here to see if anyone can tell! I uploaded couple pics of him from different angles.


----------



## robin416

If he's a mix there's probably no way to tell for sure. Maybe if you hatch some chicks from him.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Handsome bird! It's hard to say what the cross may be. Sebrights are a great breed. 2020 has been a really weird year for the hatcheries. Lots of folks are noticing things similar to your situation.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## B_Chickle01

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the Forum!


Thank you. I Hope to learn a lot from everyone here. I'm a first time chicken owner!


----------



## B_Chickle01

Poultry Judge said:


> Handsome bird! It's hard to say what the cross may be. Sebrights are a great breed. 2020 has been a really weird year for the hatcheries. Lots of folks are noticing things similar to your situation.


He's very handsome! A couple months ago his hormones must of kicked in cause he's been flogging everyone so trying to correct that issue. Could whatever he's mixed with be a result of that? I worry about hatching chicks and them being mean too. I have a hard time parting I'd end up with a handful of jerks lol I've been trying to work with him and try and correct the problem. I've read sebrights are a very sweet docile breed.My other golden laced rooster is complete opposite and will often put him in check if he tries to come after me or family. My silver laced hens are very sweet and often skiddish..which leads me to believe that breed is the issue? Why is this year any different? Like what is happening this year that everyone seems to be getting chickens that they have no idea what they are mixed with? Sorry for all the questions I like to learn as much as I can!


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> If he's a mix there's probably no way to tell for sure. Maybe if you hatch some chicks from him.


Sorry Robin the question I accidentally wrote under PoultryJudge was for you. About my one rooster being aggressive lately if it could effect my chicks if I hatch some from him? If breed is what could cause him to be aggressive. I've been working with him for months now it seems to be not doing it just makes me worry he's not going to get past this stage of aggressiveness towards humans.


----------



## robin416

Nah, some of them are just rotten. I've had Silkie roosters that were aggressive. A friend just put down a Buff Orpington for being mean. I don't know why some of them become that way. There is little chance you'll be able to stop him from the behavior. 

What PJ was getting at, the hatcheries were working with skeleton crews because of the virus. A lot of mistakes have been made this year because of it.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Some people have pretty good luck with training. I have a bunch of roosters and they all get along okay but they were all hand raised and have enough room not to get in trouble. Just my humble opinion, your one Sebright Roo might have a tiny bit of Game Fowl in him.


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> Nah, some of them are just rotten. I've had Silkie roosters that were aggressive. A friend just put down a Buff Orpington for being mean. I don't know why some of them become that way. There is little chance you'll be able to stop him from the behavior.
> 
> What PJ was getting at, the hatcheries were working with skeleton crews because of the virus. A lot of mistakes have been made this year because of it.


Wow that's crazy what I read on Silkies and buff Orpingtons was mostly said to be sweet and docile breeds generally! I'm worried with him because I'm basically on time frame with correcting his behavior..I'm giving myself until his spurs are to that point where they're bigger..I have a 6 and 10yr old which for the most part do very well with following my instructions on what to do when he is about to charge them but having kids in the mix makes it that more challenging. What are skeleton crews exactly? Is it just local breeders that will offer up poorly bred chickens and or roosters or something? BYC forum I'm on quite a few others had same situation!


----------



## B_Chickle01

Poultry Judge said:


> Some people have pretty good luck with training. I have a bunch of roosters and they all get along okay but they were all hand raised and have enough room not to get in trouble. Just my humble opinion, your one Sebright Roo might have a tiny bit of Game Fowl in him.


What are some suggestions that you know of that have seem to be successful in correction behavior? I'm more then open to advice and willing to try everything I possibly can so that he can stay with us! My whole flock was hand raised As well other then the older hen I took in over beginning of summer!? Our roosters get along ok it's just the one i posted above that is aggressive towards humans! Out of no where he switched and has been doing this Im guessing it was when his hormones kicked in? A few other people guessed game fowl as well! couple others said maybe Sebright and old English mix. We had to recently just in past couple months had to switch them from free range to a big enclosed run they have a lot of space but I've been trying to find things to help them so they aren't so bored! They went from free ranging on 4 acres to closed off run so i know they're not too pleased to say the least but we had hawk attack and I can't take another loss! I've made piñatas out of fruit and cabbage stuff like that to help. Even made them a swing! Do you have any other ideas?


----------



## robin416

B_Chickle01 said:


> Wow that's crazy what I read on Silkies and buff Orpingtons was mostly said to be sweet and docile breeds generally! I'm worried with him because I'm basically on time frame with correcting his behavior..I'm giving myself until his spurs are to that point where they're bigger..I have a 6 and 10yr old which for the most part do very well with following my instructions on what to do when he is about to charge them but having kids in the mix makes it that more challenging. What are skeleton crews exactly? Is it just local breeders that will offer up poorly bred chickens and or roosters or something? BYC forum I'm on quite a few others had same situation!


By skeleton crew I meant not enough people to work with the thousands of chicks being shipped. Not enough people to sex chicks accurately.

For the most part those breeds are laid back and easy going. But there can still be those that don't follow the program.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It sounds as if you have done quite a bit already to make their environment nice. If they have enough room, you are into the realm of straight up chicken behavior. I would not tolerate him flogging your family members under any circumstances. If he was mine, he would be separated on the outside of the run for a while during the day, so as to be less disruptive, and then observe everyone's behavior. If he doesn't change, then maybe a change of flock, ie; he goes somewhere else. Just my opinion.


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> By skeleton crew I meant not enough people to work with the thousands of chicks being shipped. Not enough people to sex chicks accurately.
> 
> For the most part those breeds are laid back and easy going. But there can still be those that don't follow the program.


Oh ok gotcha. Thank you for being so helpful and taking the time to answer.


----------



## B_Chickle01

Poultry Judge said:


> It sounds as if you have done quite a bit already to make their environment nice. If they have enough room, you are into the realm of straight up chicken behavior. I would not tolerate him flogging your family members under any circumstances. If he was mine, he would be separated on the outside of the run for a while during the day, so as to be less disruptive, and then observe everyone's behavior. If he doesn't change, then maybe a change of flock, ie; he goes somewhere else. Just my opinion.


Ok I'll separate him today and see what he does. That's what I'm worried about..him having to go some place else. I feel bad I've raised him since he was a little chick but he's being such a nuisance! I feel like he's made the rest of the flock skiddish kind of towards me too. Could that happen from the rooster being aggressive and acting as if I'm a threat?


----------



## robin416

Yeah, it could. They feed off each other's attitude.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, what Robin said. Put him on the other side of the fence and see if anything changes. If his behavior/environment changes while with you, he will have a better life than almost any other outcome.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yep. Absolutely. We had a bit of similar from our really big guy, but so far he’s been back to his sweet self and my husband is attached to him either way.... I’m fortunate! 
I was going to agree with PJ about the game fowl bc that tail, and the carriage both reminded me a bit of mine. Tail mostly, and then aggressive attitude. And then Agree that he may need a different flock to keep the peace. I have a hard time handling my big girls now bc the rooster doesn’t like it. We let him go in the coop at night and shut the door behind him to separate them to examine them... not ideal but it’s ok for now. Point being, if they won’t let you near the ladies, the ladies start to think there is a reason for it. That’s all. I’ve rehomed 3 roosters already, and sometimes you get lucky and find them the perfect fit. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep. Absolutely. We had a bit of similar from our really big guy, but so far he's been back to his sweet self and my husband is attached to him either way.... I'm fortunate!
> I was going to agree with PJ about the game fowl bc that tail, and the carriage both reminded me a bit of mine. Tail mostly, and then aggressive attitude. And then Agree that he may need a different flock to keep the peace. I have a hard time handling my big girls now bc the rooster doesn't like it. We let him go in the coop at night and shut the door behind him to separate them to examine them... not ideal but it's ok for now. Point being, if they won't let you near the ladies, the ladies start to think there is a reason for it. That's all. I've rehomed 3 roosters already, and sometimes you get lucky and find them the perfect fit. Good luck with your decision!


Yes, excellent point, it's not necessarily that a Game mix Roo is more aggressive, sometimes, they are just more protective, but it shapes the flock's collective behaviors. Game Hens can also be fiercely protective. I have Game Hens that are great personalities but straight up fearless.


----------



## danathome

I have had good luck in dealing with turkey aggression towards humans, but never have I had any luck changing an aggressive rooster's behavior. My solution is the stew pot; always someone else's as Kimmi will not even consider eating one of the "pets". I am also convinced that aggression is genetic; that the trait can be bred out. Some of my very first serama roosters were viscous and were quick to fly in anyone's face spurs out. As it turned out for me, that trait was easy to remove in serama; by the third generation all aggression towards people was gone. None of my phoenix roosters have been aggressive. I do believe that certain breeds tend towards aggression and some breeds are just the opposite, but there will always be exceptions; especially in lax breeding situations.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Agreed 100 percent Dan! As usual, you find a concise way to explain!


----------



## B_Chickle01

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep. Absolutely. We had a bit of similar from our really big guy, but so far he's been back to his sweet self and my husband is attached to him either way.... I'm fortunate!
> I was going to agree with PJ about the game fowl bc that tail, and the carriage both reminded me a bit of mine. Tail mostly, and then aggressive attitude. And then Agree that he may need a different flock to keep the peace. I have a hard time handling my big girls now bc the rooster doesn't like it. We let him go in the coop at night and shut the door behind him to separate them to examine them... not ideal but it's ok for now. Point being, if they won't let you near the ladies, the ladies start to think there is a reason for it. That's all. I've rehomed 3 roosters already, and sometimes you get lucky and find them the perfect fit. Good luck with your decision!


Yes he's getting worse too! He would always still take treats from my hands but today i went to feed him like i always did and he attacked me! His spurs are getting bigger too cause they actually hurt me this time he flogged me! It makes me upset because my girls were never cautious of me they'd come right up in my lap and take treats from me! They still will but i started paying attention to it and i noticed when my other rooster kept crowing and he'd start side stepping and doing the whole fake pecking at the ground thing he always does before he attacks they would hop down and run away so I'm like yea he's definitely making them feel like I'm a threat! The other roo that is full sebright he'll even go after the other when he acts like that. Almost like he's like calm down she's feeding us treats ya jerkHe's my sweet boy! He's very good at protecting his ladies but isn't overly protective like my sebright mix! He alerts them when he has to when there's a real threat but allows me to hold and feed them even allows me to hold and feed him! So that's why i really feel like it has to be whatever breed he's mixed with.. I don't want to part with my other I'm worried if i can't find him a home where he can thrive. I don't want him to be killed but he's making it so i can't even enjoy my chickens like I've always have and I'm not ok with that. I have two kids too and he's going to end up hurting them once his spurs are bigger and I'll be good and pissed then!


----------



## B_Chickle01

Yes definitely must be whatever it is he’s mixed with because him and my Full sebright they’re like night and day! I have to do something though because I enjoy being around my chickens! I suffer from anxiety and depression and they actually helped me so much! Idk if that sounds stupid but they truly did. It would make me happy to be around them and i can’t even be around them anymore like i really want to be! At least not without having my eye on my rooster at all times and like i said him scaring them off from me! I had a feeling it was def going to come to this..i just felt like i had to atleast Try first so then i knew I did all i could to prevent getting rid of him first. I raised him since he was a few days old so it’s hard but it’s much needed at this point!


----------



## robin416

I agree, he needs a new home. If he's taking the pleasure out of being able to enjoy the others then it's the only choice. There is a small chance he'll calm down and not be such a jerk in a new home. I had that happen with one I rehomed. 

For now can you stick him somewhere that away from the others? That way you won't have to worry about him coming after anyone while you're with the birds.


----------



## Poultry Judge

B_Chickle01 said:


> Yes definitely must be whatever it is he's mixed with because him and my Full sebright they're like night and day! I have to do something though because I enjoy being around my chickens! I suffer from anxiety and depression and they actually helped me so much! Idk if that sounds stupid but they truly did. It would make me happy to be around them and i can't even be around them anymore like i really want to be! At least not without having my eye on my rooster at all times and like i said him scaring them off from me! I had a feeling it was def going to come to this..i just felt like i had to atleast Try first so then i knew I did all i could to prevent getting rid of him first. I raised him since he was a few days old so it's hard but it's much needed at this point!


The chickens make all of us happy! That's why we do it! Thanks!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I agree, he needs a new home. If he's taking the pleasure out of being able to enjoy the others then it's the only choice. There is a small chance he'll calm down and not be such a jerk in a new home. I had that happen with one I rehomed.
> 
> For now can you stick him somewhere that away from the others? That way you won't have to worry about him coming after anyone while you're with the birds.


What Robin said!


----------



## Overmountain1

Ditto- can you segregate the jerky roo off? Either full time or part time and give you more time to enjoy the others?

I understand, truly. Our big boy decided to come back around to allowing us around the flock while foraging, but I know he's more of an exception... they don't generally get nicer!  He had been jumping at our faces if we so much as crouched down by the fence, now he's back to gently taking treats from fingers.  Who knows- that's def more my husbands roo tho. Follows him around when he's out etc. I just keep my big stick and am thankful for it being cold enough to 'suit up!' Hahaha yeah that doesn't help your situation, I know. But- it isn't totally impossible, just improbable! Good luck finding a new flock for the guy! Winter is a tougher time for that to be sure.


----------



## B_Chickle01

Thank you for the advice! He’s still a jerkthat hasn’t changed. And our girls act skittish around us even more so! It makes me so upset cause they always loved us me especially. They would come up to me talking and hop right up on me to have treats.


----------



## robin416

So, what are you going to do to fix the problem?


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> So, what are you going to do to fix the problem?


I've separated him so I can enjoy the rest of the flock with out him attacking me but I'm looking for locals that would be interested in taking him. I just can't kill him I know it probably sounds stupid but I can't do it i raised him from a chick so it's just hard for me.


----------



## robin416

I get that. Most of us here couldn't either. 

The separation for a while might reset his bad attitude. If you have any way to pair him up with another female you could sell the two as a pair. That makes things a lot easier to rehome unwanted roosters.


----------



## danathome

B_Chickle01 said:


> I've separated him so I can enjoy the rest of the flock with out him attacking me but I'm looking for locals that would be interested in taking him. I just can't kill him I know it probably sounds* stupid* but I can't do it i raised him from a chick so it's just hard for me.


Not stupid at all, and if it is, then I'm stupid too.


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> I get that. Most of us here couldn't either.
> 
> The separation for a while might reset his bad attitude. If you have any way to pair him up with another female you could sell the two as a pair. That makes things a lot easier to rehome unwanted roosters.


Thank you! There's a lot of people that have said to just kill him like it's nothing like I was being ridiculous so I appreciate you letting me know it's not ridiculous! 
I'm hoping so! I can't part with any of my females and they're all so sweet I don't want to get rid of one of them because Snuff(the jerk bird) can't get it together. What places could I get ahold of that I would have a good shot in rehoming him? Like local farmers or? I just don't want them to kill him cause I truly believe he would thrive more in another flock.


----------



## B_Chickle01

danathome said:


> Not stupid at all, and if it is, then I'm stupid too.


Thank you for the reassurance!! Xoxo


----------



## robin416

B_Chickle01 said:


> Thank you! There's a lot of people that have said to just kill him like it's nothing like I was being ridiculous so I appreciate you letting me know it's not ridiculous!
> I'm hoping so! I can't part with any of my females and they're all so sweet I don't want to get rid of one of them because Snuff(the jerk bird) can't get it together. What places could I get ahold of that I would have a good shot in rehoming him? Like local farmers or? I just don't want them to kill him cause I truly believe he would thrive more in another flock.


Start looking for a female you have no emotional investment in. I was thinking when the feed store has chicks but that won't work because you can't just buy one. I guess you could buy him a flock and see the whole group.

Do you know what his breed is? You could try listing him on Craig's List for a few bucks or if you're on FB. The few bucks will incentivize someone not to have him for dinner.


----------



## imnukensc

I might have to try this with my young EE roo.


----------



## Poultry Judge

imnukensc said:


> I might have to try this with my young EE roo.


Common sense advice!


----------



## robin416

A friend just had to put a rooster down for being aggressive. She tried the holding him to the ground thing multiple times. But she never mentioned holding his head to the ground.

It makes me wonder. 

I'll have to ask her if she did the head holding thing.


----------



## Izzy's momma

robin416 said:


> Nah, some of them are just rotten. I've had Silkie roosters that were aggressive. A friend just put down a Buff Orpington for being mean. I don't know why some of them become that way. There is little chance you'll be able to stop him from the behavior.
> 
> What PJ was getting at, the hatcheries were working with skeleton crews because of the virus. A lot of mistakes have been made this year because of it.


----------



## Izzy's momma

I had a golden laced Wyandotte pullet that had to be kept separate because she would just claw any bird she could. And no she never developed Spurs and she never crowed


----------



## robin416

I've had aggressive, bully girls but never one quite that bad.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Lot
Lots of unexpected surprises, I understand that it was a difficult year for quality control.


----------



## B_Chickle01

Vo


robin416 said:


> Start looking for a female you have no emotional investment in. I was thinking when the feed store has chicks but that won't work because you can't just buy one. I guess you could buy him a flock and see the whole group.
> 
> Do you know what his breed is? You could try listing him on Craig's List for a few bucks or if you're on FB. The few bucks will incentivize someone not to have him for dinner.


Good idea! No I don't he's mixed with something that no one can seem to figure out what he's def golden laced sebright just mixed with another breed of some sort! I posted on here a while ago trying to see if anyone knew what he was mixed with.


----------



## B_Chickle01

imnukensc said:


> I might have to try this with my young EE roo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I'll have to try this too! The holding him to the ground submissive thing. I read somewhere else to pick him up and hold him close to you and pet him and talking to him while you walk around with him. We've tried this and that was unsuccessful he still tried/tries to attack us and kids!


----------



## robin416

Let me warn you, it may not work. A friend of mine gave that technique a try. It was a dismal failure.


----------



## B_Chickle01

robin416 said:


> Let me warn you, it may not work. A friend of mine gave that technique a try. It was a dismal failure.


oh noooo


----------



## Overmountain1

Have you tried this yet, and if so, how’s it going? Just curious!


----------



## danathome

I've never had success with aggressive behavior. Since you don't want him in anyone's stew pot. I would think on the farm, in a pen, and no children that could be hurt.

With my aggressive tom turkey, the very first time he came at me I went at him-with the softest broom we had. I chased and whopped him for hours, until he was so afraid of me he ran and hid as soon as he saw me. For a week he ran and hid when I was around. Then one day he (RPy) came up to me closer and closer until I reached out and scratched his head. Ever after he and Tommy follow me everywhere outside. However, RPy is still a holy terror to everyone else.

Perhaps this would work on your rooster-on a farm that does not have visitors.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> I've never had success with aggressive behavior. Since you don't want him in anyone's stew pot. I would think on the farm, in a pen, and no children that could be hurt.
> 
> With my aggressive tom turkey, the very first time he came at me I went at him-with the softest broom we had. I chased and whopped him for hours, until he was so afraid of me he ran and hid as soon as he saw me. For a week he ran and hid when I was around. Then one day he (RPy) came up to me closer and closer until I reached out and scratched his head. Ever after he and Tommy follow me everywhere outside. However, RPy is still a holy terror to everyone else.
> 
> Perhaps this would work on your rooster-on a farm that does not have visitors.


Exactly Dan, because you are perceived as alpha bird.


----------



## robin416

When does Dan get his wings?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> When does Dan get his wings?


As Alpha Bird Dan makes the rules!


----------

